# I don't see a lot of Louisiana reports



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Got a chance on Sunday to run the Cayo skiff out to some out-of-the-way spots. Crossed some big water to get there but it was worth the trip. Boat ran awesome. Zero complaints. It handles like a much bigger boat and I was surprised at how dry it ran even with a nasty cross wind. After I run it a few more I'll give a better review but so far It's exceeded my expectations. 

Water temps were really high so getting big fish back in the water was important, unhooked a few boatside which means not a lot of pictures. My buddy got on a nice one that tried to give us the slip a few times, then ran under the trim tabs just to keep us on our toes. Once that water temperature drops I fully expect this area to be crawling with 30 pounders.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice pull from a red that size. Not too big to still be fast.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Keep them coming! Awesome shots!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

JM, you want a challenge ? Come down to Tampa Bay, where our Reds can spook from a skeeter's wings making too much noise ! I love La. Reds.....Big,Bad, & STRONG !!! Keep those pics coming & thanks.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Really want to make a trip to LA this fall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Got a chance on Sunday to run the Cayo skiff out to some out-of-the-way spots. Crossed some big water to get there but it was worth the trip. Boat ran awesome. Zero complaints. It handles like a much bigger boat and I was surprised at how dry it ran even with a nasty cross wind. After I run it a few more I'll give a better review but so far It's exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Water temps were really high so getting big fish back in the water was important, unhooked a few boatside which means not a lot of pictures. My buddy got on a nice one that tried to give us the slip a few times, then ran under the trim tabs just to keep us on our toes. Once that water temperature drops I fully expect this area to be crawling with 30 pounders.


As you already noted with your comment about water temp. Remember, "Keep em wet!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Got a chance on Sunday to run the Cayo skiff out to some out-of-the-way spots. Crossed some big water to get there but it was worth the trip. Boat ran awesome. Zero complaints. It handles like a much bigger boat and I was surprised at how dry it ran even with a nasty cross wind. After I run it a few more I'll give a better review but so far It's exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Water temps were really high so getting big fish back in the water was important, unhooked a few boatside which means not a lot of pictures. My buddy got on a nice one that tried to give us the slip a few times, then ran under the trim tabs just to keep us on our toes. Once that water temperature drops I fully expect this area to be crawling with 30 pounders.


As you noted in your post about the water temp. Remember "Keep em wet!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

mike_parker said:


> As you noted in your post about the water temp. Remember "Keep em wet!"


Sorry about the repeat post, didn't think my first reply went through.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

This past weekend was typical weather for this summer. Predicted storms with no storms. Fish were very very plentiful and hungry for the most part. Early morning eat was slow but they hammered anything and everything late morning to early afternoon. I wish I was a better photographer so I could have captured all the surface activity seen. Tails and back galore. Almost all fish caught were in the 7-10lb range. All fish were tagged and released, none lost that we are aware of.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Eye spy with my little eye, a bait casting reel!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Eye spy with my little eye, a bait casting reel!


Yep! haha That's my best friend but he doesn't fly fish......yet! I fished the bow with the fly rod and trolling motor control. I will convert him.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty work, guys. Nice to see there are at least a few Cajuns who will release some fish!


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

I release three of four of the fish I catch on average. I just love blackened redfish so much. I have some reports, but, theyre mainly from the SUP....for now lol


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Got a chance on Sunday to run the Cayo skiff out to some out-of-the-way spots. Crossed some big water to get there but it was worth the trip. Boat ran awesome. Zero complaints. It handles like a much bigger boat and I was surprised at how dry it ran even with a nasty cross wind. After I run it a few more I'll give a better review but so far It's exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Water temps were really high so getting big fish back in the water was important, unhooked a few boatside which means not a lot of pictures. My buddy got on a nice one that tried to give us the slip a few times, then ran under the trim tabs just to keep us on our toes. Once that water temperature drops I fully expect this area to be crawling with 30 pounders.


What part of LA??


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The wet part


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Got a chance on Sunday to run the Cayo skiff out to some out-of-the-way spots. Crossed some big water to get there but it was worth the trip. Boat ran awesome. Zero complaints. It handles like a much bigger boat and I was surprised at how dry it ran even with a nasty cross wind. After I run it a few more I'll give a better review but so far It's exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Water temps were really high so getting big fish back in the water was important, unhooked a few boatside which means not a lot of pictures. My buddy got on a nice one that tried to give us the slip a few times, then ran under the trim tabs just to keep us on our toes. Once that water temperature drops I fully expect this area to be crawling with 30 pounders.


I've been reading quite a bit about trespass issues. Have these issues created situations where it becomes difficult to find fishable water?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

mike_parker said:


> I've been reading quite a bit about trespass issues. Have these issues created situations where it becomes difficult to find fishable water?


Depends on who you ask. If you spend a little bit of time you can get a pretty solid idea of where you can and can not fish. The problem is, everything looks different once you get there and the property owners are under no obligation to post their property. That's a gross over simplification. It starts getting weird when previously publicly owned waterways become impassable because of private property owners messing around with the hydrology. Then there is the issue of gates and people stringing cables a few inches under the water and general asshattery. 

About 80% of the marsh is private but you can still get lost in the remaining 20%.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Depends on who you ask. If you spend a little bit of time you can get a pretty solid idea of where you can and can not fish. The problem is, everything looks different once you get there and the property owners are under no obligation to post their property. That's a gross over simplification. It starts getting weird when previously publicly owned waterways become impassable because of private property owners messing around with the hydrology. Then there is the issue of gates and people stringing cables a few inches under the water and general asshattery.
> 
> About 80% of the marsh is private but you can still get lost in the remaining 20%.


The issue of private property owners controlling navigable water needs to be settled once and for all by the US Supreme Court. I think there are a few cases working their way through the courts in western states. Nobody should be able to control people from accessing OUR natural resources in free flowing waters. I would love to see the courts send a big FU message to the property owners....Ok, I got off topic, I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The issue of private property owners controlling navigable water needs to be settled once and for all by the US Supreme Court. I think there are a few cases working their way through the courts in western states. Nobody should be able to control people from accessing OUR natural resources in free flowing waters. I would love to see the courts send a big FU message to the property owners....Ok, I got off topic, I will get off my soap box now.


I agree


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The issue of private property owners controlling navigable water needs to be settled once and for all by the US Supreme Court


They have already given their ruling. It has to do with the way Louisiana defines these waterways. The only thing that will change the law, is a change at the state level.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The issue of private property owners controlling navigable water needs to be settled once and for all by the US Supreme Court. I think there are a few cases working their way through the courts in western states. Nobody should be able to control people from accessing OUR natural resources in free flowing waters. I would love to see the courts send a big FU message to the property owners....Ok, I got off topic, I will get off my soap box now.


Stay in Florida with me then can't stop us from navigable waters. Even though I have pissed off some people taking there pets ( taste mangrove snapper).


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Zika said:


> Pretty work, guys. Nice to see there are at least a few Cajuns who will release some fish!


Cajun release is straight into the IGLOO Ice box.... it is their heritage.


----------

